# bobcat 310



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

Hi I am a newbie to this site and hopefully you will allow my to post my bobcat question here .My bobcat is powered by a kohler k341 engine ,It has a rather odd 2 speed belt clutch that is electrically actuated .I understand that these 2 speed clutches were used on some wheelhorse tractors as well? I am hoping to find out if anyone is familiar with these units .Are the 341 kohlers worth rebuilding ? I was planning on having it bored over and not sure what to do with the bottom end there are some kits that include a piston rings connecting rod and all seals gaskets for 130 dollars .Does this sound like a decent approach ? How much compression pressure should I see on a compression test ? The engine runs ok but seems a little tired any ideas? thanks john


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

*kohler*

The Kohler K341 engine is a good unit,and well worth rebuildig. It normally should pull 60-80 psi,and sometimes higher,depending on the age.A Kohler dealer could tell you exact psi. These engines are strong,reliable,and still quite popular. The price you gave for the kit isn't too bad,if it has the gaskets,ringset,and any o-rings. I'm not familiar,though with the type of 2-speed drive you mentioned. Can you post some pictures,perhaps? If the engine seems "tired",but doesn't smoke/leak oil,it may only need a good tune-up.Check the points for burning/gap (.014 is a good start),and chech the coil for a hot spark.Since it's a battery/coil ignition,like a car,weak voltage into the coil will cause poor running.


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

*Still hoping for some help on the clutches*

I am still hoping someone may have dealt with the 2 speed electrical clutches used on the little bobcats like 310 and 313 .They are attached on the horizontal shaft of a kohler k341 .Does anyone have any knowledge of these any help would be great, even a picture or brand name ? I am hoping to find some way of installing something similar at the very least.These units operate similiarly to automotive air conditioning clutches please help !!


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

I HAVE THE UNIT BACK IN SERVICE WITHOUT THE ELECTRIC CLUTCHES BUT IT IS VERY HARD TO START .Once its started it runs great valves have been adjusted and carb cleaned .In this application it uses a automotive size battery and spins over at mach 10 but it still does not like to start any ideas ?


----------



## cantfixthisdam (Aug 19, 2012)

hi i have a 743 bobcat,it runs fine my problem is the hydraulics. the bucket works fine when it is attached, but when i hook the backhoe attachment to the hydraulics they do not on the backhoe any ideas. thanks for any suggestions.


----------



## speedbuff (Jan 14, 2012)

you have to have oil flowing to the controlls of the attachment so make sure there is flow and it is in the right direction so the loader bucket controll valve may have to be held in up or down position to feed the controll valve body on the backhoe attachment .hope this helps


----------



## donshiv (Apr 4, 2013)

speedbuff said:


> I am still hoping someone may have dealt with the 2 speed electrical clutches used on the little bobcats like 310 and 313 .They are attached on the horizontal shaft of a kohler k341 .Does anyone have any knowledge of these any help would be great, even a picture or brand name ? I am hoping to find some way of installing something similar at the very least.These units operate similiarly to automotive air conditioning clutches please help !!


I have a 73 310. It has an electric clutch to engage the hydraulics and a hydraulic solonoid to give it the higher drive speed, which must be engaged while in neutral. I'm not sure which system you're talking about. Mine seemed gutless when I first got it. Turned out to be a filthy carb and plugged fuel line from the tank. I fixed those problems and it's a little workhorse for me.


----------



## ozibob (Oct 28, 2014)

hi bob from tazmazia have a 310 with 2 speed electro magnetic clutch was originally onl working on 1 clutch a new 1 was avaliable from bobcat about $800 aussie dollas and were also avaliable from germany for a lot less but i am tight arse so went to an electricmotor reconditioner who rewired the coil an sealed it for $120aussiedollas then got automotive electrician to wire it back in properly . the idea of the 2 speed is on very flat ground u can use machine in top gear if not ideal ground conditions use low gear but u can use low gear to travel but when u are stationary and going to dump press high gear and will dump at high speed cheers ozibob


----------

